# How do I get in the door



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,

Been a few years since I posted. I did a year in culinary school but had to drop out because I needed full time work to pay bills. At the time I dropped out I was working a stage for a few weeks at a local french restaurant. This was maybe 4 years ago. I'm now a little older but for the past few years have been doing work outside of culinary. I now find myself laid off and looking for a new job.

I want to get into a kitchen. I've noticed during my time off my passion for cooking is still there, despite my limited skills. I can't simply afford to go back to culinary school because i need full time hours.

So my question is, how do I convince someone to give me a shot and take me under their wing as a prep cook? I'm eager to learn, and brush up on the limited skills I did learn. I have the drive to want to grow, but I don't know how to get a shot to do it.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I hire skilled people.  I put them to a test - not cooking an omelet,  but similar - cannot be faked - one can, one cannot.

(it's a welding thing.  either you can TIG or you cannot TIG; and it only takes 3-4 minutes to figure that out.)

I'd say 99% of applicants - who basically lied on reply - fail; the 1% remaining I have to judge for common sense and initiative.  If I need to spend all day hand-holding an employee to do X, that's unacceptable.  could do it myself....

I need people who can figure out, when told "Please do X, Y and Z," how to do that in a logical and effective method.

oh, double yeah way far gone and above - sometimes that stuff happens in ways I'd never envisioned.  but it it happens, and the results are right, and nobody died in the process, it's good; I like it.  whether the employee did it 'as I would have' - perhaps not, but if the time required is good and the result is good - like what's to complain?

or complane, still confused on that bit.

so you need to demonstrate to a prospective employer :

I know this

I do not / may not know that

I'll learn anything as quick as possible.

what more can anyone ask?

I'm super ultra suspicious of anyone who says "I know it all" - well, unless they are older than me - and I'm technically retired, so that doesn't come up too often.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

So I have an interview for a place as a prep cook. I scored it by being honest and telling them I have a passion but have not cooked in a kitchen much. Question is, how do I dress? Do I wear my chef jacket to the interview or business casual (slacks, dress shirt, tie, dress shoes)?


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't see an edit button, so I'm sorry for the double response. I'm researching the resturant and found out the head Chef has two michelin stars. So not only do I not know how to dress, I'm nervous now. Any advice?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Business casual, with your whites, neatly pressed, in the car with your knife roll


----------

